# Own Point Break on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, or DVD on March 29 or Own It Early on Digital HD on March 15!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FIND YOUR BREAKING POINT WHEN

*POINT BREAK*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on March 15

Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on March 29



Burbank, CA, February 11, 2016 – Witness the incredible stunts and gravity being defied when “Point Break” arrives onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. The film is replete with the most daring athleticism ever seen in a motion picture. The action adventure feats were performed by elite athletes representing the world’s best in class in big-wave surfing, wingsuit flying, sheer-face snowboarding, free rock climbing and high-speed motorcycling.



“Point Break” stars Édgar Ramírez (“Zero Dark Thirty,” “The Bourne Ultimatum,” “Carlos the Jackal”) as Bodhi, and Luke Bracey (“G.I. Joe: Retaliation,” “November Man”) as Johnny Utah, along with Teresa Palmer (“Warm Bodies”), Delroy Lindo (“Sahara,” “Gone in Sixty Seconds”) and Ray Winstone (“Noah,” “The Departed”), under the direction of Ericson Core (“Invincible”).



Core directed “Point Break” from a screenplay by Kurt Wimmer (“Salt,” “Law Abiding Citizen”), with a story by Rick King, W. Peter Iliff and Kurt Wimmer. Alcon principals Andrew A. Kosove and Broderick Johnson produced the film alongside producers John Baldecchi, David Valdes, Christopher Taylor and Kurt Wimmer. John McMurrick, Dan Mintz, Wu Bing, Robert L. Levy and Peter Abrams served as executive producers, with co- producers Henning Molfenter, Charlie Woebcken and Christopher Fisser.



“Point Break” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and DVD for $28.98. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. The Blu-ray discs of “Point Break” will feature a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack remixed specifically for the home theater environment to place and move audio anywhere in the room, including overhead. To experience Dolby Atmos at home, a Dolby Atmos enabled AV receiver and additional speakers are required. Dolby Atmos soundtracks are fully backward compatible with traditional audio configurations and legacy home entertainment equipment that aren’t Dolby Atmos compatible. All versions include a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Point Break” via purchase from digital retailers.

SYNOPSIS



In Alcon Entertainment’s fast-paced, high-adrenaline action thriller “Point Break,” a young FBI agent, Johnny Utah (Luke Bracey), infiltrates a cunning team of thrill-seeking elite athletes – led by the charismatic Bodhi (Edgar Ramirez). The athletes are suspected of carrying out a spate of crimes in extremely unusual ways.



Deep undercover, and with his life in imminent danger, Utah strives to prove they are the architects of this string of inconceivable crimes.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Point Break” 3D Blu-Ray and Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· POINT BREAK: Rock Climbing

· POINT BREAK: Wingsuit Flying

· POINT BREAK: Snowboarding

· POINT BREAK: Motocross

· Deleted Scenes

· Trailers



“Point Break” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Deleted Scenes



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On March 15, “Point Break” will be available to own via streaming and for download in high definition and standard definition from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, Google Play, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Point Break” will be available to rent digitally via Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and other digital retailers beginning March 29.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.







BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

3D Blu-ray Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: March 29, 2016

EST Street Date: March 15, 2016



DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese, Russian, Japanese

3D Languages: English, Canadian French, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese, Russian, Japanese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese, Russian, Japanese

3D Subtitles: English, Parisian French, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese, Russian, Japanese



Running Time: 114 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for violence, thematic material involving perilous activity, some sexuality, language and drug material

DOLBY ATMOS DOLBY AUDIO [CC]
​


----------

